# How about a CLAY track?



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried building a track out of clay, or some other moldable material? I'm thinking of a banked oval again.  The stainless steel track is still the bomb.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It's been done in 1/32... http://www.bigdaddysracecenter.com/bigdaddys-about.html


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I wouldn't want to spill a drink on that one.... or would I?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow now that's different. Do you end up with chunks of it in your beer like the real clay tracks?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Clay track...wooooah*

SwamperGene,

A clay slot car track...now I have seen it all. Used to race Remote Control cars before the kids came along on a huge indoor clay track. That was alot of fun!

Had lots of fun painting the lexan bodies also...Phssssssssssssssssh

Bob...clay is kewl...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wonder if those dirt trackers take out any chunks when they do those 360 rolls? :freak: rr


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

wow thats a slick track.lol but i like the clay idea.


----------



## TUCKMASTER (Jun 16, 2008)

Clay track huh, that's interesting. Hills, valleys, parabolic turns, sever cobblestone you name it. Excellent idea. How about putting a 3/4" step in a turn between each lane, Hot fast corner and it would look really cool. Steel rails are out of the question due to the hills and such. How about routering a notch the width and depth of flat braided copper. Now your surface is perfectly flat as to not upset the car when sliding thru the corners. I don't think everybody is ready to go back to t-jet driving so you may want to give your track 2 to 3 coats of iron paint. Who the heck needs magnets in a straight, they slow the car and work the motor. As always, have a great raceday. Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Homer Stillwell Has a clay oval that has a textured surfacehttp://stillwellracing.com/index.htm that is made by Ed Bianchi for slide guides


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Not a great picture of Homer's track... but: 










Also, what you cannot see is in the far corners it's sqeezed.. so you better know who your friends are if you plan to pass on the outsite. Really, a fun track... Homer runs the race with IROC dirt modified bodied cars which are Tomy super G cars configured with slide glides

-Robbie


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Made the 10 hour drive to Homer's a few years ago for one of his big events. The clay colored (not really made out of clay) and his tri-oval were more fun than I thought they would be. The only negative to the place is it's in his basement. I spent a lot of time in pain from hitting my head.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

SwamperGene said:


> It's been done in 1/32... http://www.bigdaddysracecenter.com/bigdaddys-about.html


Kaspersky Anti-Virus says there's a Trojan program in that link, FWIW.


----------

